# snowmobling on Aspen ski resort?



## master of disaster (Apr 6, 2009)

As an employee of another ski resort, I can say with confidence that a ski area's lease agreement with the USFS allows for them to be the only operator of OHV machines on said leased land.


----------



## stillkicken (Nov 30, 2003)

Pretty much all ski resorts prohibit private snowmobiles within ski area permit boundaries. Climbing skins and lungs are generally OK though, and healthier for you to boot!


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

The sleds you see on Ajax usu come up Midnight Mine or Little Annies Rd from the back side and poach the upper mtn and bc. Right now conditions below 9500' are deteriorating rapidly so you may submit your machine to some detriment. There may be some crews working on lifts and shutdown for patrol etc so I'd say leave it alone and if you head up there just hit the bc. Respect the men and women who work hard to keep the mtn safe all winter. No prob parking your machine at the gate and climb skiing the upper mtn tho.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Officially sleds are not allowed, but the current mtn manager seems to turn a blind eye to them, which is cool. They are hurting nothing and not annoying people in the back country. I skinned up last weekend and saw about five sleds with some young children included turning laps on Bell and the dumps. The old mtn manager had guys up there on sleds chasing people off. There are currently about ten private sleds near the Alps on lower Little Nells. If you have a desire to do it, go up soon before the roads are cut. If they have a problem with you, they will just ask you to leave. Be aware and safe and respectful of the patrol and lift mechanics up there and you should have no trouble


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

ZGjethro said:


> Officially sleds are not allowed, but the current mtn manager seems to turn a blind eye to them, which is cool. They are hurting nothing and not annoying people in the back country. I skinned up last weekend and saw about five sleds with some young children included turning laps on Bell and the dumps. The old mtn manager had guys up there on sleds chasing people off. There are currently about ten private sleds near the Alps on lower Little Nells. If you have a desire to do it, go up soon before the roads are cut. If they have a problem with you, they will just ask you to leave. Be aware and safe and respectful of the patrol and lift mechanics up there and you should have no trouble


 
Just one more reason that Aspen KICKS ASS!!!

There are other resorts that turn a blind eye to sleds and there is even a resort that holds a snowmobile rally at the ski area after it closes.... 

Last weekend I got in 14 laps of great after close ski area snowmoboarding..... If we get another round of good snow I will no doubt be back...

I would not try to snowmobile up resorts in summit county it will no doubt get you into trouble... But then again I would not ski the resorts in summit county either....


----------



## stillkicken (Nov 30, 2003)

Any mountain manager who knowingly turns a blind eye to activity that is forbidden by their special use permit and operating plan is walking on thin ice. Maybe I'll give the Forest Service a call.....

Some guys got busted at Breckenridge last year with sleds. Their machines got impounded until they paid their fine.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Troll...why would you want to do that?


----------



## master of disaster (Apr 6, 2009)

the idea of getting clothes-lined by a winch cat cable is enough for me.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Rdnek and ZG,
I totaly agree and PM'd the info before anybody posted. I did not want to see CRAP posted by people without a clue (refrence above posts).

Call the forest service? What are you a bitch. Ya probably so. But keep you thoughts to yourself and don't make that call. You'd screw up a lot of fun for many people. Since the White River National Forest only allows snomos on trail this year and for the concivable future, this lets people get out and enjoy some great near country without harming anyone. I think you just jelous that you season is over. Get a mobile oir hike and don't make that call. We not hurting you, are we?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

> Maybe I'll give the Forest Service a call.....


Wow, so you'd rather see (and smell, and hear) sledders on your favorite backcountry trails instead of doing their laps under the chairlifts, huh? For someone who claims to be a "backcountry ski bum" you seem to be unaware of some of the implications of what you're saying. I think the expression for that is "he'd cut off his nose to spite his face..."

The ski areas are already a sacrifice zone, frankly I think they should amend the operating permits to allow sledding there after the season, allowing for safety & environmental protections, of course.

-AH


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

stillkicken said:


> Any mountain manager who knowingly turns a blind eye to activity that is forbidden by their special use permit and operating plan is walking on thin ice. Maybe I'll give the Forest Service a call.....
> 
> Some guys got busted at Breckenridge last year with sleds. Their machines got impounded until they paid their fine.


Stillkicken, if you are truly concerned about back country skiing, why don't you call the Forest Service and voice your opposition to the Aspen Skiing Company's proposed expansion into heavily used side country terrain on the east side of Aspen Mtn. While post ski season sled use is not officially allowed inbounds, your threat to tattle is about the most pathetic thing i've read here in a while. Other than safety concerns, why would anyone care if there are sleds on the Mtn?


----------



## Yamahamod (Apr 3, 2009)

stillkicken said:


> Any mountain manager who knowingly turns a blind eye to activity that is forbidden by their special use permit and operating plan is walking on thin ice. Maybe I'll give the Forest Service a call....quote]
> 
> I want to rip some ass here but enough said.
> GO DO YOUR OWN THING.
> ...


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Can we let this die a peaceful death. I don't want to see this access f'ed up. Somebody from Aspen Ski Co and the NFS has probably already scoped it. So lets all let it die already.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

brendodendo said:


> Can we let this die a peaceful death. I don't want to see this access f'ed up. Somebody from Aspen Ski Co and the NFS has probably already scoped it. So lets all let it die already.


Good point. I did not think of that when I first posted.


----------



## whooza4 (Oct 21, 2009)

We have to make sure that skiresort we stay provide all kind of service and hospitality like full airfare, lodging, car rental, and ski school booking capabilities, and gear and advanced lift ticket purchasing, and your ski vacation planning will be as pleasurable as your trip


----------

